# What's leaking?



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been noticing a small leak beneath two of my tanks (tiered stand) and its driving me crazy. The top tank is not even a year old (nano reef) the bottom is a twenty year old fresh water planted so I suspect that is the cause. What's confusing me is when I try to find water the only place I find water is along the heater cord that is running from the top, salt water tank. Why would water travel along the cord? Has it something to do with salt water? I wasn't too good at science back in school... Am I missing something?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If there was salt or hard water scale build up on the cord, its conceivable that it could be wicking water to some extent, but i highly doubt it, is there any chance it could be condensation?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

There is some salt build up on the cord. I've moved the heater to the side of the tank, off of the background paper. Put a new dry towel down beneath the back where I found the water, cleaned the HOB just in case it was plugged... It's on old heater but I don't see how that would be connected? It just seemed like a fair amount of water to have been wicking (maybe 1/4 cup over the course of an afternoon). Would a twenty year old tank (had been in storage for quite a few years) have lost the sealing properties?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Any tank can leak, even a new one, so that will be a possibility. Which tank's water level is dropping?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Both tanks are about the same, the saltwater tank is an open top and so I attribute it to condensation. What puzzles me is that there is no water along any of the sides of the glass, on the stand... We shall see what the next few hours hold. I'm hoping that it is the fresh water planted tank I really don't want to tear down my new little reef now that it is thriving...that would suck.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I would try moving/positioning the heater cord to a new location and see if the heater cord still draws some water. Put a paper towel where the heater cord was and see if it gets wet. If there is even a drip the paper towel will show it is wet.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I remember reading someone's post mentioning that silicone has to be re-sealed every 7-10 years, but I cannot find the post anymore. It could be that your seals on the 20 year old tank are the problem.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I read that somewhere as well. Late last night I tore down the old tank, moved the fish to other tank, relocated the plants, replaced the old heater that was suspect in the nano with the newer heater. No more leak. The old tank will be used by my dad for growing his veggie seedlings for his garden. He even gets a double bulb fixture out of the deal and I get peace of mind. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

